# Animated Bruised Forearm Movies



## movielover12345 (Jan 11, 2021)

The Rescuers Down Under
Batman: Mask Of The Phantasm
Cowboy Bebop: The Movie
Scooby-Doo On Zombie Island
Coraline
WALL-E
How To Train Your Dragon
Princess Mononoke
Treasure Planet

If You Got At Least 3 More Suggestions, Let Me Know. Okie Dokie?


----------



## movielover12345 (Jan 11, 2021)

a bruised forearm movie is "the kind of movie where your date is always grabbing your forearm in a viselike grip, as unbearable excitement unfolds on the screen. After the movie is over, you've had a great time but your arm is black-and-blue for a week".


----------



## ghjgytj (Feb 19, 2021)

fter the movie is over, you've had a great time but your arm is black-and-blue for a week".





192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*I Spit on Your Grave 2*
R
2013 ‧ Horror/Thriller ‧ 1h 46m
*FREE on TUB*I check your sensibilities at the door










*Becky*
2020 ‧ Action/Thriller ‧ 1h 33m
On *HULU*









*Psycho*
R
1960 ‧ Horror/Thriller ‧ 1h 49m
On *HULU*


----------



## Rosalind- (Mar 24, 2021)

not understand well😭


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

Rosalind- said:


> *not understand well😭*





movielover12345 said:


> a bruised forearm movie is "the kind of movie where your date is always grabbing your forearm in a viselike grip, as unbearable excitement unfolds on the screen. After the movie is over, you've had a great time but your arm is black-and-blue for a week".


----------

